
Batonnet.js, a universal, intercultural and user-friendly way to display numbers - BafS
https://github.com/BinaryBrain/Batonnet.js
======
mattbgates
Alright, that is just an awesome script. I had no idea what it was until I hit
Demo.. and the excitement hit me all at once. Like number to line
conversion... hangman, anyone? I can definitely use that in one of my
projects! I appreciate you sharing!

